# Tempestade Tropical KIRK (Atlântico 2018 #AL11)



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 16:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 16:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 16:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 17:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 14:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 14:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 21:37)

409 
WTNT32 KNHC 232031
TCPAT2

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Kirk Advisory Number 6
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL122018
500 PM AST Sun Sep 23 2018

...KIRK MOVING FAST TOWARD THE WEST OVER THE TROPICAL ATLANTIC...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...9.5N 32.3W
ABOUT 645 MI...1040 KM SW OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40 MPH...65 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 280 DEGREES AT 23 MPH...37 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1006 MB...29.71 INCHES


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2018 às 21:59)

se ele passa pela Venezuela  vai ser o caos, num país já martirizado vai ser muito mau se continuar na rota prevista


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 11:08)

KIRK REGENERATES INTO A TROPICAL STORM OVER THE WESTERN TROPICAL ATLANTIC... ...TROPICAL STORM WARNINGS AND WATCHES ISSUED FOR PORTIONS OF THE LESSER ANTILLES...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 14:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 16:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 20:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Set 2018 às 15:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 12:05)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 16:14)




----------

